# LaDue from shore



## lunder (Aug 23, 2005)

Tried LaDue for about 2 and a half hours. No bites. No nibbles. Fished from 2:30-5:00 pm. Water was fairly clear. Nice to be out a bit.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

lunder said:


> Tried LaDue for about 2 and a half hours. No bites. No nibbles. Fished from 2:30-5:00 pm. Water was fairly clear. Nice to be out a bit.


From shore or boat?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Water is like a river. It's to the supports under 422 up 10' from spring. Bridge Creek looked like the hoga. Water is cooking through there


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

*fall not spring


----------



## lunder (Aug 23, 2005)

From shore. Water was up a bit more than last year at this time, maybe a foot to 18 inches higher. Spot on Valley Rd I fished was littered with raccoon carcasses. Reduced to skeletons mostly.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I fished 44 tonight. A few small gills in a foot of water.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeah....but are Blazin' Bills or Auburn Inn open for Take Out?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Yup


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Since I'm talking to some "locals" in this thread:
I drove by East Branch on 322 on late Friday afternoon....and was happy to see the reservoir has filled up a lot.
Driving by at 45 MPH, I noticed a buoy to the south of 322, kind of over where the creek bed would be. Maybe 1000 feet or so South of 322.
I don't recall having seen this before. 
Has this always been there? If so, what's it for? "Don't fish past the bridge"....or something to that effect?
Look forward to seeing some of you guys (and gals) out when things get back to normal.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Probably. Ive heard they are going to stop dumping all the water out like they have been in the reservoir lakes from projects that they don't need that much water with the rain we've been getting and what is projected. Could be a eagle nest in the area to. But it might be a no boat zone bouy


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

fishingful said:


> I fished 44 tonight. A few small gills in a foot of water.


Were you fishing the north side of the bridge on the rocks with another guy?


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

I think there has been an eagle's nest there for some years now.
Two flew over me while fishing Aquilla a few years ago. Totally cool.
Come to think of it, you might be right about the no boating buoy.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

lunder said:


> From shore. Water was up a bit more than last year at this time, maybe a foot to 18 inches higher. Spot on Valley Rd I fished was littered with raccoon carcasses. Reduced to skeletons mostly.


From someone's BBQ or do you think from a virus/distemper?


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

There is a sign posted on the 322 causeway for no fishing on the north end. It says it is a wildlife sanctuary.


----------



## lunder (Aug 23, 2005)

Snakecharmer said:


> From someone's BBQ or do you think from a virus/distemper?


Hard to say for sure. 2 bags of some type off trophy buck deer feed there. Maybe pest disposal badly done? Some had bones broken so was thinking roadkill dumped there. Definitely raccoon and a couple were really big.


----------



## lunder (Aug 23, 2005)

Didn't see the eagles at their nest last year like the previous two. Might be they found a new location closer to 322. Really cool seeing them though! Used to be a pair of Loons nesting at the south end of the lake nearer to the dam.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

OptOutside440 said:


> There is a sign posted on the 322 causeway for no fishing on the north end. It says it is a wildlife sanctuary.


There is a sign on the bridge itself that says just that.
What I saw on Friday was a buoy in the in middle of the reservoir.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

set-the-drag said:


> Were you fishing the north side of the bridge on the rocks with another guy?


No the launch ramp to the east of 44. Wife was there and wanted to watch the sunset.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Is the kayak rental guy set up at that ramp these days/weekends?


----------

